# Alphacool Eisbaer 120 ist undicht



## mixed (22. Januar 2017)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir eine Alphacool Eisbaer 120 gekauft und diese gestern eingebaut. Diese Wasserkühlung hat einen Schnellverschluss für den Fall, dass man sie erweitern möchte. 
Dieser Schnellverschluss besteht aus zwei Teilen, welche jeweils auf ein Schlauchende geschraubt werden. 
Als ich die Wasserkühlung eingebaut hatte, habe ich gesehen ,dass einige Tropfen auf dem Gehösueboden waren. Bei näherer Betrachtung konnte ich feststellen, dass die eine Verschraubung des Schnellverschluss undicht ist.
Ich würde die Wasserkühlung ja eigentlich gerne behalten, jedoch hat dieser Vorfall mein Vertrauen in eine Wasserkühlung grundlegend erschüttert. Ich habe nun mit der Idee gespielt, den Schnellverschluss komplett zuentfernen und ihn durch einen normalen Schlauch zu ersetzen.
Ein weiterer Grund für diese Idee ist, dass dann diese Schlauchelement flexibler ist, da es in meinem Gehäuse doch schon etwas enger ist. Der Schnellverschluss ist ja ziemlich lang und dadruch musste ich den einen Schlauch etwas enger Biegen um den Radiator am Gehäuse zu befestigen.

Mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage ob man das alles wieder richtig Dicht bekommt. Und ob ich das Ding gegenbenenfalls gegen einen guten Luftkühler tausche.
Ich habe leider keine Rechnung für die Wasserkühlung, da diese ein Gewinn war.  Vielleicht kann man sie ja trotzdem umtauschen.

Ich bin bei diesem Thema ziemlich Ratlos. Das ist meine erste Wasserkühlung

Veilleicht hat ja jemand eine gute Idee oder einen Ratschlag für mich

LG


----------



## ParaEXE (22. Januar 2017)

Hi!

Schick Sie doch zurück als RMA und lass dir eine andere geben.

Kostet ja auch Geld und Dicht für ne WaKü wäre schon super oder 

Schau dir doch auch mal die Cool Anwser Nexxxos Kit Sets an vllt ist da was dabei.

Liebe Grüsse
ParaEXE


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Januar 2017)

Wo hast du die Eisbaer denn gewonnen?


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Januar 2017)

mixed schrieb:


> ich habe mir eine Alphacool Eisbaer 120 gekauft





mixed schrieb:


> Ich habe leider keine Rechnung für die Wasserkühlung, da diese ein Gewinn war.  Vielleicht kann man sie ja trotzdem umtauschen.





Zur not kann man natürlich den schlauch tauschen, oder neue Schnellverschlüsse anbringen.
Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset 11/8mm - Black | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
oder das mit zwei passenden FIttingen:
Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Chrome | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## mixed (24. Januar 2017)

Die Wasserkühlung stammt von tech-review.de. Der Gewinner hat mir diese Verkauft


----------

